# UFC on Fox.



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2002)

Apparently the UFC, or parts of it at least, will be shown on Fox on Tuesday. Some additional info. may be found at these addresses:
http://clubs.lycos.com/live/Annotat...s.asp?CG=qtrk77706va13ak40188mmh7t0&GI=239104 
http://forums.prospero.com/foxshows/start 
http://ufc.tv

From an e-mail making the rounds:


> >The Ultimate Fighting Championship, the world's leading ultimate
> >fighting sports event, will make its debut on basic cable television
> >Tuesday, June 25, on the Fox Sports Network's "Best Damned Sports
> >Show Period All-Star Summerî Celebration. The BDSSP's All-Star
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2002)

Just saw an ad for this--remember, it's on tonight.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 25, 2002)

The UFC is minutes away on Fox's Best Damn Sports Show.
Better turn on the TV.
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 26, 2002)

The UFC is now On Free TV. If you Snooze you Lose.
Bob:boxing: :drinkbeer


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2002)

"Pride...in the Name of Blood"

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/eo/20020628/en_tv_eo/10170


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 19, 2002)

Fox's Best Damn Sport's show will replay a couple of fights from UFC on July 19
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2002)

Did I see an ad for another showing of the UFC on basic cable or free TV?


----------



## migo (Aug 2, 2002)

The UFC will be showing again on August 4 and 11, it looks like it'll be two matches on each night but I'm not sure (and since I don't have Fox I didn't look into it to much)


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 10, 2002)

Fox sports will air 1hr special on the UFC at 6pm CDT. I don't know if it will be one hour decaded to the UFC or just couple fights. But being on FREE TV you can't beat that.
Bob:drinkbeer


----------

